# Stick On nails?



## Karren (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone use these besides me? I know why I use them.... Because I'm always in a hurry, to change modes and they are easy to apply and remove... So I keep a couple boxes of First Kiss Self Sticking Nails all painted up and ready for any last minute event. And I always seems like they are half gone in the stores, so someone is buying them...

So do any of you girls use there and if so why?

Karren


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

I havent since jhs but i saw a great tutorial on MUA on a way to make them last. It makes me want to try it!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

I keep my nails short. I know, I'm weird! I just think about the germs that live under nails and it makes my belly flop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already wash my hands a gazillion times a day as is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

I try to let my nails grow enough so they pass the tips a little. I used love getting fake nails in jhs. lol


----------



## Ashley (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never worn stick-ons before because my nails are naturally pretty long. If they come off easily, do you find that you lose a few by the end of the day?


----------



## Karren (Aug 8, 2007)

They actually stay on tight!!! But remove cleanly with a little force... And since i don't wear the but for 4 - 8 hours at a time, I can reuse them up to 3 times... 36 in a box... and i found some restickable glue to help make them last longer... Once in a while I will loose one! lol Just hope it's never in a place that they would not expect to see a pretty red nail!! lol

Karren


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2007)

I used to wear them in the 5th grade....now, it is no falsies


----------



## Karren (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to wear them in the 5th grade....now, it is no falsies



It's hell playing catchup to you real girls.... So I'm up to the 5th grade level now I guess!!! hehe
Karren


----------



## Annete (Aug 8, 2007)

I use them, i need to work as a man so acrylic or gel nails out of the question.....and of course that look very sexy, just have to be careful liek Karen said not to lose one in a wrong place


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 8, 2007)

Geez I havent worn those things since 5th grade. They were fun back then. I try and let my nails grow but sometimes that doesnt happen.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 8, 2007)

No, I don't use them now, but did a long time ago. I let my nails grow out now and they actually need to be cut! I hate typing with nails. Anyway, Karen, it's a really good idea especially if you are on the go and since they are cheap it's even better. Rock on!


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2007)

i would rather have tips put on or use my real nails


----------



## makeuptard (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't use them but I don't use fake nails either. I wonder if it's bad for your nails to glue stuff on and rip it off?? Or do you use remover? I guess I haven't REALLY tried them. But I am pretty lazy so it would suck to have to change them often.

Different strokes!!





p.s. I didn't wear them in 5th grade either. My mom didn't allow makeup stuff until I was in highschool. Plus, I was too busy beating up boys and reading Emelia Bedelia to care about my nails lol (they were prolly really dirty)


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeuptard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't use them but I don't use fake nails either. I wonder if it's bad for your nails to glue stuff on and rip it off?? Or do you use remover? I guess I haven't REALLY tried them. But I am pretty lazy so it would suck to have to change them often.
Different strokes!!





p.s. I didn't wear them in 5th grade either. My mom didn't allow makeup stuff until I was in highschool. Plus, I was too busy beating up boys and reading Emelia Bedelia to care about my nails lol (they were prolly really dirty)

The glue is on the nails and its like a strong rubber cement.. So you don't need a solvent or a remover... And I love Emelia Bedelia... And hated getting beat up by girls!!! Lol. 
My nails are are always trimmed short cause I somethins work undreground it the mines and on cars.. So its just fast and easy for me to use the self stickons.. I suppose for any woman that has nail issues or works in an environment where her nails are compramised, stickons would work well for those occassions where she wanted to get all gussied up and go out?

Not just for 5th graders!! Hehe

Karren


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. I don't wear falsies of any kind as I like to grow my own nails, but imagine it's a lifesaver!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 9, 2007)

I haven't worn stick ons in years. If I go for falsies I either go to the salon and get acryllic/gel nails for I buy the ones from like Walmart that you can just glue the whole nail on.


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't worn stick ons in years. If I go for falsies I either go to the salon and get acryllic/gel nails for I buy the ones from like Walmart that you can just glue the whole nail on. I've used the glue on Revlon nails and always takes way too long to remove and it's a mess (can't imagine soaking your nails in acetone is healthy in the long term, IMHO) ... at least for me... When I change F2M it's a 5 minute transformation and down the road... lol M2F takes 15 minutes. So stick-on's are just super convinent for me, especially if I have them already painted up... 
Karren


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've used the glue on Revlon nails and always takes way too long to remove and it's a mess (can't imagine soaking your nails in acetone is healthy in the long term, IMHO) ... at least for me... When I change F2M it's a 5 minute transformation and down the road... lol M2F takes 15 minutes. So stick-on's are just super convinent for me, especially if I have them already painted up... 
Karren

Oh I can definately see how stick ons would be the most practical thing. You couldn't very well get anything any more permanent and try to remove them all the time. I'm sure you rock those nails girl!!


----------



## Maude (Aug 9, 2007)

I have used them a couple of times. And they really are messy, and it's quite tricky to do it yourself if you're not used to it. But the effect is really nice.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope. As a nailtech I simply cannot enodorse stick on nails. I know that I can always tell. I never mistake them for someone's natural nail. Acrylic and gel can be applied in such a way that it is not obvious that they were not homegrown.


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope. As a nailtech I simply cannot enodorse stick on nails. I know that I can always tell. I never mistake them for someone's natural nail. Acrylic and gel can be applied in such a way that it is not obvious that they were not homegrown. True... but if I walk real fast no one can tell that 1) they aren't real and 2) I'm not a woman!! hehe 
Karren


----------



## princessmich (Aug 10, 2007)

I notice that Avon is also carrying the stick ons. I have never used these but they do seem like a good idea for people who are in a rush and no time to sit and apply nail polish. Maybe i should give these a try


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

I havent used those in years! I usually just do my own acrylic at home. Mine just naturally grow long and strong. Long nails drive me crazy!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

i use to wear them (when i was little) but i can never find a set that look good on my natural nails.

shrug, i'm proably just too particular.


----------



## MsStephanie (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been curious about trying them. Im allergic to acrylics and 2 nails have been permanetly dented by them. I'd use them if I knew how to properly wear them! I tried them once in middle school-when they first came out-back in '87! Of course they weren't perfected then and they all popped off!


----------



## ppalada (Sep 3, 2007)

i actually have a funny, yet humiliating story about stick on nails..high school prom and i didnt have the money to get a manicure, so off to the store i go and purchase those do-it yourself nails...i wait couple of hours, then i shower later that night...well..lets just say..more of my hair had my nails than on my hand..i was super bummed..so then i just decided to go to the professional..eh..lol


----------



## Karren (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I notice that Avon is also carrying the stick ons. I have never used these but they do seem like a good idea for people who are in a rush and no time to sit and apply nail polish. Maybe i should give these a try



They are great for last minute events for sure.. Especially if you get the precolored ones or paint up a boox ahead of time like I do.. And you have to make sure you clean your nails with the towelette that comes with them.. To remove any oils or dirt.. That way they will stick properly.. I've had them pop off when I didn't clean my nails first.. 
I need to pick up another box.. Going to start going out again now that the weathers heading towards cooler temps..

Karren


----------



## angellove (Sep 4, 2007)

nopes


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to wear them, but I don't anymore because I can NEVER get them to stay on, even with good glue, one always seems to pop off. I have to also find a good brand that doesn't look like stick on's and more like acrylic.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have tried them before. They are very messy to me. I can't ever get the darn things to stay stuck on.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif True... but if I walk real fast no one can tell that 1) they aren't real and 2) I'm not a woman!! hehe 
Karren




haha


----------



## tvmichellenh (Oct 7, 2007)

I too wear them but only when I am in a hurry.


----------



## elnkay (Dec 1, 2007)

I used them years ago....then let my own grow out to a "career length". Like karen i too need to get down into the grease and work!. But they always cleaned up and painted nice when needed,LOL.

Lately though, i find them breaking moreoften and at the worse times. so i've been thinking of going back to the stickons for the convience and even length all around the digits!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 2, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you, Karren. Also, if I grow them out, they always seem to break. So it's stick ons for me!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Dec 5, 2007)

*Going to use them this Saturday. Painted them Revlon Red.*


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, hey! You do what works.

Even if a few people notice they're fake, so what? At least it shows that you take pride in the appearance of some of the finer points. How many other men can claim that? LOL, not too many.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

I have seen the stick on nails used for a shoot, for the sake of time and they looked great! I don't know how long they stayed on for the model afterwards, but seeing as they were dark blue, I am sure she took them off immediately!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

What's wrong with dark blue? Lol. Mine typoically stay on till I remove them the first time.. I don't leave them on all the time (hazards of the hobby so to speak!! Hehe). The key is to clean your nails properly before applying them.. I use polish remover and go over them a couple times to remove any and all oils and dirt.. If you don't then they will come off..

They do leave a slight bit of glue on the nails. But it rubs right off.. More of a rubber cement type adhesive than a glue.. The second and third times I use the same nails they are a little less sticky each time.. But I have found Arliens (spelling?) Stick and Stick again glue what helps extend the useful life a bit...

Karren


----------



## dana jones (Dec 9, 2007)

Of course. Easy on and easy off. makes a grrl look pretty for a short time!


----------



## Raze (Aug 13, 2008)

I think that if you only need them every-now-and-again say for a special occasion (of for those in Karrens situation) then they would be great.

But gel or acrylic nails would be better for those looking for a more permanent solution.


----------



## sunshine28 (Aug 13, 2008)

i think they are a cute quick fix




im excited that they finally make ones with designs and colors other that red and red and more red


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 14, 2008)

yes! i use these a lot, since they're cheap &amp; mine seem to stay on for like a week..you just can't wear them too much cause you gotta let your real nails air out..people always ask me where i get mine done at! i usually don't paint them though - i just get the short french manicure ones..an some even come with decals which are fun to experiement with!! if you just take the time to size them with your natural nails, they look quite real!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I used one pair of press on nails for Halloween when I was a kid. I went as Batman, and the store had nails with the Batman symbol on them. About half of them came off within a few hours. But that was the 80's, and things may have changed since then.

To be perfectly honest, I hate fake nails of any kind. They just scream "high maintenance" in a bad way to me. I wouldn't even wear fake nails if I was getting married. I just really don't like them.

BUT I can definitely understand situations like Karren's where they would be the best option.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 14, 2008)

i use to, when i was younger! then they would always come off...


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

long time ago i tried the stickons, i didn't like them. i love acrylics but my workplace doesn't allow fake nails, so i'm left with growing out my nails..


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

true. i dont like it


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used them in the past but they've always come off really easily. I think that's just because I'm clumsy though.

Also beause I do lots of art and stuff at college they end up getting in the way.


----------

